# Post photos of your arabs and arab crosses!



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello, I just love looking at pretty arabs xD simple as that. Could this maybe be a positive discussion about the breed? I own one myself, although he is quarter hackney. Post your photos


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Ohh....Okay. 

Affection:










Zina:










Roxy:










Rina:










Rythm:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Bree:










Jaden:










Tasha:











Ellie:










Misha:










Reed:










Khade:


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow :O you have a lot! They are all gorgeous too, love the names. Tasha sort of reminds me of Hero (my arab). Are they all just used in halter? I've always wanted to have one of those adorable western-bred purebreds with the thick forelocks and manes and just keep it as a horse to hack around on xD they are so gorgeous. I used to know one named Harley. Hero is beginning to look more arab-typey. We sent him away for about a year to board off in the country and when we got him back he had lost a lot of weight, as you can see in the photos in my profile :/. He is getting it back though and now he looks absolutely GORGEOUS, especially in movement. You should see him when he gets excited, he suddenly turns into freaking Marwan Al Shaqab xD


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

And a few of the Morabs from over the years. 

Rev:










Stunner:










Khrome:










Khocolate:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

TheBayArab said:


> Wow :O you have a lot! They are all gorgeous too, love the names. Tasha sort of reminds me of Hero (my arab). Are they all just used in halter? I've always wanted to have one of those adorable western-bred purebreds with the thick forelocks and manes and just keep it as a horse to hack around on xD they are so gorgeous. I used to know one named Harley. Hero is beginning to look more arab-typey. We sent him away for about a year to board off in the country and when we got him back he had lost a lot of weight, as you can see in the photos in my profile :/. He is getting it back though and now he looks absolutely GORGEOUS, especially in movement. You should see him when he gets excited, he suddenly turns into freaking Marwan Al Shaqab xD


Thank you!
The only ones that have actually showed are Reed and Affection - the rest I just play with. Maybe in a couple of years I'll get a few in the halter ring - I just like the pampering and raising part more then the showing. LOL
I do want to get Khade shown in SHIH this year... I think he'd be great. 

I went to your "barn" and your guy is uber cute! Can't wait for summer to get some good shots, eh!?

I love when they get all snorty and blowy! It's like someone turns on the animation button. LOL


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Pretty











Now here are mine,

Ace










her daughter Emmy full Arab










and her other daughter Angel, Arab x Haflinger










And Willow, Arab x Saddlebred


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Golden! She was 25 in that picture.  

Emmy needs to come live with me!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

This is Mum's mare Fanta. She's 75% Arabian and 25% Thoroughbred


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Gorgeous, Clever! She looks like a Bey Shah mare.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Unfortunately, she's not registered. We know her parents names, but have not been able to trace her pedigree any further back than that  (It really doesn't matter of course, I just love knowing what's behind a good horse)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

HowClever said:


> Unfortunately, she's not registered. We know her parents names, but have not been able to trace her pedigree any further back than that  (It really doesn't matter of course, I just love knowing what's behind a good horse)


Papers are nice to have, but you definitely can't ride them.
Do you have her parents registered names? If so, I may be able to dig something up for you.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

She's out of a purebred mare called Naja and by an anglo stallion called Summer Sun. However, we are in Australia so not sure what can be dug up from your end. Naja is apparently on the "roll of merit", but we still haven't had much luck.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's my wife's horse Copper. That was his name before we got him. We thought it was because he looked like the color of a newer penny (he got darker after we got him) but really its just short for cop-n-attitude! 








Notice his blaze^^ Looks like an ostrich head!

Here's one that shows his true character. He's a gigolo! He loves boobs (earmuffs work too I guess):








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LOL
It totally does look like an ostrich!! 
What a cool dude! 

Clever, I'll see if I can find anything on a Naja for you.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Well after all that, I think I just found her parents! Have added her in to All Breed.

Sahara Fantasy Angloarabian Tb


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

HowClever said:


> Well after all that, I think I just found her parents! Have added her in to All Breed.
> 
> Sahara Fantasy Angloarabian Tb


And HOLY pedigree! I haven't seen Indian Magic that close in a long time! LOVE that stallion. 
AND Silver Vanity! 
AND Blue Domino! 
What a lovely, lovely Crabbet pedigree!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Ace, he is older . arab x


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> And HOLY pedigree! I haven't seen Indian Magic that close in a long time! LOVE that stallion.
> AND Silver Vanity!
> AND Blue Domino!
> What a lovely, lovely Crabbet pedigree!


Wow! So she's got some good horses in there I take it? I know nothing of Arabs so its all just names to me!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

HowClever said:


> Wow! So she's got some good horses in there I take it? I know nothing of Arabs so its all just names to me!


Oh yes... An incredibly old pedigree with some of the best foundation Crabbet sires. EVER. 
I would KILL for a young mare with that pedigree!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow. It's a shame she was never registered by the sound of it!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mana, my coming four year old part bred Arabian gelding.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

He is uber handsome! You would think he is purebred!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

HowClever said:


> Wow. It's a shame she was never registered by the sound of it!


Very big shame. Even as a partbred.
Pedigree's like that are so hard to come by these days.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> He is uber handsome! You would think he is purebred!


Thanks! I sometimes think to the people that bred the grade horse back in his pedigree, WTH!!! So close to pure, but so far.  Oh well. To make me feel better, I just call him a "high percentage" Arab cross. Makes it sound classier than "Way back in his pedigree, someone decided that it was a good idea to breed a random grade horse to an Arabian stallion." LOL. :lol:

Though, I'm not ashamed of him not being pure or anything. Just so it doesn't come off sounding that way. ;-) I love my guy just as he is. Random grade G-G-G-Granddam or not.


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks WS! These arabs are all gorgeous :O I love the personality that comes to their faces, it is different in every one. Grayshell, I know the feeling. I wish Hero was purebred every day but I love him just the same, and would never trade him for some other purebred. Plus his mom is an incredible horse, our family had her for years and she took me and my sister to nationals saddle seat, and now she has proven to be incredible at jumping and reining. Gotta love that versatility. I don't know anything about hackneys though, so I don't know if his hackney part shows on him. 

He's a total baby face though, I don't think he will ever grow out of it xD I love it, it totally matches his weenie-like personality. He has an incredibly short attention span. Here's some more recent photos of him.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Here's a pic for you. Zoot is 1/2 Arabian.













After a little snort and blow.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

My baby, Pretzl, registered Regal Ladybird. I beleive she is egyptian bred. We'll be doing endurance this year and she will be bred for a 2014 anglo arab foal

























two arabs at a river crossing(owned by my friend and I)









one of the others boarders arabs. She was told he was 15.2hh and 10 years old. He got to the farm and he is 14.3hh and 20+ years old. She loves him anyways awsome trail horse.









lastly my arabxpaint. I had a really strong bond with this horse, but she just wasnt right for the riding I was doing.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

TheBayArab said:


> Thanks WS! These arabs are all gorgeous :O I love the personality that comes to their faces, it is different in every one. Grayshell, I know the feeling. I wish Hero was purebred every day but I love him just the same, and would never trade him for some other purebred. Plus his mom is an incredible horse, our family had her for years and she took me and my sister to nationals saddle seat, and now she has proven to be incredible at jumping and reining. Gotta love that versatility. I don't know anything about hackneys though, so I don't know if his hackney part shows on him.
> 
> He's a total baby face though, I don't think he will ever grow out of it xD I love it, it totally matches his weenie-like personality. He has an incredibly short attention span. Here's some more recent photos of him.


I love this picture! Totally shows the classic Arabian personality. Weenie personality! I love it. LOL 
He definitely does have a little baby doll face!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

BlueSpark said:


> My baby, Pretzl, registered Regal Ladybird. I beleive she is egyptian bred. We'll be doing endurance this year and she will be bred for a 2014 anglo arab foal


Great shot!
Are you and Pretzl coming to the Alberta meet up?!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

BBBCrone said:


> Here's a pic for you. Zoot is 1/2 Arabian.
> 
> 
> View attachment 129474
> ...


He is uber handsome! 
Looks like a colt my Rina had when I bought her!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

grayshell38 said:


> Thanks! I sometimes think to the people that bred the grade horse back in his pedigree, WTH!!! So close to pure, but so far.  Oh well. To make me feel better, I just call him a "high percentage" Arab cross. Makes it sound classier than "Way back in his pedigree, someone decided that it was a good idea to breed a random grade horse to an Arabian stallion." LOL. :lol:
> 
> Though, I'm not ashamed of him not being pure or anything. Just so it doesn't come off sounding that way. ;-) I love my guy just as he is. Random grade G-G-G-Granddam or not.


LOL
Given his pedigree, it does seem rather odd. I've had a few grade Arabians (pure or part-bred, never sure) that have been awesome.  
Does IHAH put the % of his Arabian blood on his papers?


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Samir (Siglavy Bagdady XIV - 49)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Very handsome! What a super topline.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> Emmy needs to come live with me!


Make me an offer!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Make me an offer!


:shock:
That temptation is just not fair!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Casper. Purebred, with Polish breeding. He's my little nut case, but I love him anyway. :wink:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Charm


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Mack. Purebred, regular domestic breeding. He's 27 this year, and been retired about 5 years.


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

1st pic: Bella. Purebred ZT Alibaba daughter off the track.
2nd pic: Call me Dakari. Half Arabian/ Saddlebred. Daughter of Dakaro.
3rd pic: Mystic Grand Finale aka Finale. 3/4 Arabian 1/4 Quarter. My baby girl. I have had her since she was born. She is 2 now. 
4th pic: Sey Leyna Proof. Purebred daughter of NF Proof. Off the racetrack. Sadly in December 2011 i lost Leyna to a tragic accident. But she will forever be in my heart. She was one of those once in a lifetime horses. 
5th pic: EA Rossi'd Legacy. 3/4 Arabian 1/4 Saddlebred. Daughter of Dakar El Jamaal. Shown in Halter and western pleasure. Now an Endurance horse. 
6th pic: Mystiqual Firefly when she was preggo. Purebred Arabian.
7th pic: Firefly's full sister. Mystiq sumer Breeze. 
8th pic: All purebred arabians. Mystiq Temptation, Rushcreeck Olympia and Sey Leyna Proof. I always thought this picture was pretty.
9th pic: Another picture of my 2 year old.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's my boy. Couldn't love him anymore, he's my pride and joy. Charlie is 13 and had an early retirement from previous issues. He was run into the ground and abused I've told his story quite a few times on here. Arabs have a different personality to me and I love them. Not the best quality pictures, but all I could round up at work. :wink: One is my favorite picture of him though! Totally caught it on accident.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Some past babies, all sold:


Khaper:










Khode:










Khash:









Khowboy:










Khandi:










Khara:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

And some sold ones... Some I wish I kept...lol

Blue:










Khoda:










Judas:










Maiden:










Comet:










Justice:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

He is very handsome, Anna! I love the picture of him playing in the water.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LeynaProof said:


> 1st pic: Bella. Purebred ZT Alibaba daughter off the track.
> 2nd pic: Call me Dakari. Half Arabian/ Saddlebred. Daughter of Dakaro.
> 3rd pic: Mystic Grand Finale aka Finale. 3/4 Arabian 1/4 Quarter. My baby girl. I have had her since she was born. She is 2 now.
> 4th pic: Sey Leyna Proof. Purebred daughter of NF Proof. Off the racetrack. Sadly in December 2011 i lost Leyna to a tragic accident. But she will forever be in my heart. She was one of those once in a lifetime horses.
> ...


Beautiful pictures!
I love Mystiq Summer Breeze!


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

WSArabians said:


> Beautiful pictures!
> I love Mystiq Summer Breeze!


Yea, she is a pretty girl. She is just starting her Endurance career. She is 6.


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

I just love the pics of all the babies!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LeynaProof said:


> I just love the pics of all the babies!!!


Thanks! This will be my first year having babies since 2007. I'm SUPER excited!


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

I bet you are!! I have only 2 babies, love them to death! Of course they are not babies anymore.  You will have to post pics of your babies!


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

I LOVE Maiden!! She is very pretty!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LeynaProof said:


> I LOVE Maiden!! She is very pretty!


Thanks!
Roxy is her full sister, so I let Maiden go just a few weeks ago. One of the sweetest horses in the world.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH soooooooo jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can only dream of owning an arabian. Hubby would kill over dead if i brought one home but omgoodness they are MAGNIFICANT creatures~!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH soooooooo jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can only dream of owning an arabian. Hubby would kill over dead if i brought one home but omgoodness they are MAGNIFICANT creatures~!!!




Well, my favourite says is "hubbys can be replaced." LOL


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Here are a couple of my "Princess" AKA Becka. She is almost 10 years old and a purebred, Egyptian Arabian.


















And this is my sweet 23 year old purebred mare Abby. She is full of energy and ready to go.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Here is Mark VII, Not the fanciest pure bred, but he was the best!
I think he was 32 in this photo.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

So many beautiful Arabs and Arab crosses!! LOVE them!! I have a coming three year old Arab Paint  This is Izzie

I love this picture, she looks like a baby









Her "spook". They were running the combine down over the hill and she was watching it


















With all of her buddies. The other three are quarter horses. From left to right: Flash (28), Peppy (13?), Goldy (16) and Izzie (2 months shy of 3)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LOL
Speed, I got a couple of them nut cases too. Makes life so much more interesting. 

Texasgal, Charm is very pretty! I love that head shot!  

Celeste, your two girls are fabulous! Abby certaintly doesn't look her age! 

Tazzy, Izzy is lovely! Such cool markings! 

Taffy, I love them old ones.  He reminds me alot of a old girl I got out of the kill pen for $120 and lost at 27. Their hearts are amazing.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

This is Envi. I just got his papers, so.... could anyone possibly tell me about his pedigree? I've done some google searches, but it was right after I got his papers and I was so excited that I spent all my time saving the pictures of the horses in his pedigree to my computer... LOL. 
His sire is Phantom Warrior Phantom Warrior Arabian
And his dam is E N Saphire E N Saphire Arabian
He's 6 this year. Part arabian, part llama- not kidding, he has llamatude, not to mention he actually looks like one when he's upset. That added to the arabian attitude, and you have.... well, lots of entertainment. He's a total sweetheart, although pretty feisty. He's got a weenie attitude like your horse, OP, ha ha. He lives for scratches and is PICKY. I love him to bits, I'm hoping to get him into dressage with my trainer and, if all goes well, dabble in some jumping. Maybe eventing, if he wants to. I'm not sure where he wants to go yet. The first three pictures were taken by my sister, I believe, and none of these are very recent- They're all from a couple years ago to probably around five months ago? I dunno. You can pretty much date them by his greying color, ha ha. I have a few crappy but recent pictures from last weekend on my phone but I don't feel like trying to get them onto my computer... :lol:


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok, here's an old photo from 1980....*Positiw (Negatiw x *Carissima). I believe he was in his early teens at the time.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

soenjer55 said:


> This is Envi. I just got his papers, so.... could anyone possibly tell me about his pedigree? I've done some google searches, but it was right after I got his papers and I was so excited that I spent all my time saving the pictures of the horses in his pedigree to my computer... LOL.
> His sire is Phantom Warrior Phantom Warrior Arabian
> And his dam is E N Saphire E N Saphire Arabian
> He's 6 this year. Part arabian, part llama- not kidding, he has llamatude, not to mention he actually looks like one when he's upset. That added to the arabian attitude, and you have.... well, lots of entertainment. He's a total sweetheart, although pretty feisty. He's got a weenie attitude like your horse, OP, ha ha. He lives for scratches and is PICKY. I love him to bits, I'm hoping to get him into dressage with my trainer and, if all goes well, dabble in some jumping. Maybe eventing, if he wants to. I'm not sure where he wants to go yet. The first three pictures were taken by my sister, I believe, and none of these are very recent- They're all from a couple years ago to probably around five months ago? I dunno. You can pretty much date them by his greying color, ha ha. I have a few crappy but recent pictures from last weekend on my phone but I don't feel like trying to get them onto my computer... :lol:



Handsome lad!
He has a nice mix of Crabbet, Russian (LOVE my Aswan!), and Polish. You can really see the Al-Marah influence in your guy (Welcome to the Official Al-Marah Website Bazy has just passed away - what a loss to the Arabian world). They, as well as the Brusally horses, were excellent saddle horses - tons of athletism.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Bellasmom said:


> Ok, here's an old photo from 1980....*Positiw (Negatiw x *Carissima). I believe he was in his early teens at the time.


Wow!
What an honour it would have been to own such a grand gentleman like him!!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> LOL
> Speed, I got a couple of them nut cases too. Makes life so much more interesting.
> 
> Texasgal, Charm is very pretty! I love that head shot!
> ...


Thanks! We love her to pieces  Best, sanest horse I have ever worked with


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Wow!
> What an honour it would have been to own such a grand gentleman like him!!


 It was, one I did not truly appreciate at the time. His dam was imported by Lasma while in foal, he was sold as a yearling (I think). Got caught up in a nasty divorce years later & was donated to A&M by a vindictive spouse with the stipulation that he could not be sold. We stumbled over him purely by accident while touring the college (was thinking of going there). He was 12, had been there for years, not being bred or ridden. We were ultimately able to acquire him. We had to sell him several years later due to my parents' bankruptcy and it broke my heart. Didn't own another horse for years. I called the new owners several years after he was sold...spoke with one of the grooms who said he was being kept in a box stall with attached run, but that he was a stall walker & they were having trouble keeping weight on him. I asked if he was ever ridden...she did not even realize he was broke. Broke my heart all over, as he was used to being ridden almost daily, including "down the road" and cross country if that's what I felt like that day. I never called again.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Bellasmom said:


> It was, one I did not truly appreciate at the time. His dam was imported by Lasma while in foal, he was sold as a yearling (I think). Got caught up in a nasty divorce years later & was donated to A&M by a vindictive spouse with the stipulation that he could not be sold. We stumbled over him purely by accident while touring the college (was thinking of going there). He was 12, had been there for years, not being bred or ridden. We were ultimately able to acquire him. We had to sell him several years later due to my parents' bankruptcy and it broke my heart. Didn't own another horse for years. I called the new owners several years after he was sold...spoke with one of the grooms who said he was being kept in a box stall with attached run, but that he was a stall walker & they were having trouble keeping weight on him. I asked if he was ever ridden...she did not even realize he was broke. Broke my heart all over, as he was used to being ridden almost daily, including "down the road" and cross country if that's what I felt like that day. I never called again.


It's amazing how sometimes the gems fall through the cracks. Last year I saw a beautiful Monogram son for sale for $500 - his elderly owner passed away and the kids had no idea what they had. If he wasn't older and halfway across the continent, he would be in my pasture right now. 

I'll be starting my three year old under saddle this year, and re-starting my six year old soon as he can - it's amazing how many people think that just because a horse is a stallion they are pasture ornaments. Well, I guess a lot are (I know a breeder who showed Canadian Nationals Reserve Champion this year and have no plans to ever start their guy under saddle) but I think I would try. Just seems odd.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> LOL
> 
> Celeste, your two girls are fabulous! Abby certaintly doesn't look her age!


Thanks. I am so glad that Abby is still doing so well. She actually does show her age from the side. Her back is starting to sway a bit. I use a saddle pad that fills in the gap, so with a saddle on, she looks 10. She is the horse that my husband rides and that my son rides when he visits.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

This is my new half-Arab mare (half Dutch Warmblood) that I just bought. She is an absolute sweety. I never thought I'd buy an Arab, but apart from saddle fit issues, I'm so glad I did.




























This is her Arab side http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/gh+melynne
I don't know anything about Arab bloodlines, so if anyone knows anything about any of her ancestors, I'd appreciate the info.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Tazzie said:


> Thanks! We love her to pieces  Best, sanest horse I have ever worked with



Can't be, it's an ARAB, they are all hot and mad don't you know:wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

kenda said:


> This is my new half-Arab mare (half Dutch Warmblood) that I just bought. She is an absolute sweety. I never thought I'd buy an Arab, but apart from saddle fit issues, I'm so glad I did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She has a super nice pedigree.
Baskafire, very talented predominately polish stallion, sired by Bask, one of the greatest imported stallions, and often dubbed "Sire of the 21st Century". His dam sire line through Comet (This guy had a motor and what a great sire for producing extremely athletic performers) and some Crabbet through Indraff (Indraff was the only (this may have changed) stallion to win a National Championship in performance before winning one in Halter.) Indraff's skeleton is display at the Kentucky Horse Park.

While Baskafire has a great pedgiree, I'm most defintely partial to the dam's side. You absolutely cannot go wrong with a Gai Parada line!
What I love about these Crabbet lines is that they are incredibly versatile - you will find National Champions in everything from Western Pleasure, CEP, Driving, Reining, Halter, and Cutting within these lines. Just incredible athletes. 

This is a very well thought out pedigree, and one I would definitely use myself.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Celeste said:


> Thanks. I am so glad that Abby is still doing so well. She actually does show her age from the side. Her back is starting to sway a bit. I use a saddle pad that fills in the gap, so with a saddle on, she looks 10. She is the horse that my husband rides and that my son rides when he visits.


My oldest is starting to show her age as well (26). Well, until graining time - then she can run like a yearling.  LOL


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Once my kids get a little bit older I want to do endurance riding and I want an arab. My hubby thinks their like riding a pin cushion. He used to race and work with thoroughbreds and he doesnt like them either. :-/ I think he got old in his young age cause he likes to ride dead broke I dont want to move anywhere nags. LoL I like my pep and energy. My ssh has a lot of spunk and get up and go but you have to be cautious on her cause she will ditch you in a heart beat if she thinks you arent paying enough attention. My hubby wont ride her. But what better than an arab to do endurance riding with?! I know walking horses and other gaited breeds can also be used but I really miss my w.t.c horses. My apps been out of work for over 3 years now and I doubt I will ever get back on him more than just a thirty forty minute ride. I would also like to do a good bit of research into arabs before I ever jump to get one.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Can't be, it's an ARAB, they are all hot and mad don't you know:wink:


Haha, oh yes. She should be completely nutso! My favorite story to tell is when my husband (SO wasn't a horse person before he met me or before we bought her) was picking out her back hooves, and his phone started ringing LOUDLY. He put her hoof down, and answered the call as I just stared at him (it was our first weekend with her, new barn, and she was a year old). He asked what when he hung up, and I was like "You realize how dangerous that could have been??" Izzie just stared at him like "How rude. Now get back to pampering me." That and the fact he puts her in a "head lock" when he sees her. Just wraps his arms around her neck so it appears she's in a head lock, but not really lol Done it ever since we got her, and she never cares.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Here are my two purebreds, both now at the Rainbow Bridge. The grey is Daanex, he was an *Exelsjor son, a Polish/Crabbet cross. And the chestnut mare is Kara, a *Hal Gazal granddaughter, also Polish/Crabbet. Sorry these photos are so large. I enjoyed so may wonderful years going on trail rides, and a few shows, with these two angels.


----------



## Carolineeeee (Nov 9, 2011)

This is my gorgeous mare Beau-K. she is 1/2 Arab and 1/2 NSH (so 3/4 arab and 1/4 saddlebred . )


----------



## Spitfire080905 (Feb 8, 2013)

Darker picture is of Spitfire in 2009 
Lighter picture is of spitfire in 2012 (date on photo is wrong)
She is Arap/App Her mom is full Arab and her dad full App


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> It's amazing how sometimes the gems fall through the cracks. Last year I saw a beautiful Monogram son for sale for $500 - his elderly owner passed away and the kids had no idea what they had. If he wasn't older and halfway across the continent, he would be in my pasture right now.
> 
> I'll be starting my three year old under saddle this year, and re-starting my six year old soon as he can - it's amazing how many people think that just because a horse is a stallion they are pasture ornaments. Well, I guess a lot are (I know a breeder who showed Canadian Nationals Reserve Champion this year and have no plans to ever start their guy under saddle) but I think I would try. Just seems odd.


I agree entirely. My boy will also be under saddle this year. He's had everything but a rider actually on him, but he isn't technically 3 and I don't like rushing horses. He has to be a usable, versatile horse like any of the others I own.

Speaking of him-- here's a few pics- Obsidian Dream S:

Double El Shaklan, Om El, Deperado, Bask, Bey:
Obsidian Dream S Arabian





































Dream is expecting his first foal by La Legacy de Solei:
La Legacy De Solei Arabian


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Remali said:


> Here are my two purebreds, both now at the Rainbow Bridge. The grey is Daanex, he was an *Exelsjor son, a Polish/Crabbet cross. And the chestnut mare is Kara, a *Hal Gazal granddaughter, also Polish/Crabbet. Sorry these photos are so large. I enjoyed so may wonderful years going on trail rides, and a few shows, with these two angels.


They are all incredibly gorgeous! I LOVE this mare! What a gorgeous little head on her!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Druydess said:


> I agree entirely. My boy will also be under saddle this year. He's had everything but a rider actually on him, but he isn't technically 3 and I don't like rushing horses. He has to be a usable, versatile horse like any of the others I own.
> 
> Speaking of him-- here's a few pics- Obsidian Dream S:
> 
> ...


Dream is absolutely stunning! And this one here, ^^, this is my lady.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Spitfire080905 said:


> Darker picture is of Spitfire in 2009
> Lighter picture is of spitfire in 2012 (date on photo is wrong)
> She is Arap/App Her mom is full Arab and her dad full App


Look at that face! How adorable is she!?


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

Druydess said:


> I agree entirely. My boy will also be under saddle this year. He's had everything but a rider actually on him, but he isn't technically 3 and I don't like rushing horses. He has to be a usable, versatile horse like any of the others I own.
> 
> Speaking of him-- here's a few pics- Obsidian Dream S:
> 
> ...


Ugh, Dru, I would kill for ANY of your arabs <3 they are honestly some of the most beautiful I have ever seen. Unfortunately, being fourteen with parents who can't ride horses or even handle them, the decision is not mine. Do you have a website, though? I like to window shop in my free time xD

Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't trade my 75% arab Hero for any horse, but it's a shame he's not a purebred. His current conformation rather confuses me. His mom was a beautiful horse, half hackney with plenty of round muscles, and his father was Imminent Thunder, an absolutely beautiful grey purebred arabian. Hero is underweight and he does seem to get more typey the fatter he gets (and he looks like some kind of national champion purebred stallion when he gets excited!) but the only thing that says he is an arab is his personality, chiseled head, and large eyes. He is gorgeous as well, but he doesn't seem to be showing his arab-ness as much as I expected. Do you guys have any experience with horses like this? I don't mean to sound like I am putting him down.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Handsome lad!
> He has a nice mix of Crabbet, Russian (LOVE my Aswan!), and Polish. You can really see the Al-Marah influence in your guy (Welcome to the Official Al-Marah Website Bazy has just passed away - what a loss to the Arabian world). They, as well as the Brusally horses, were excellent saddle horses - tons of athletism.


Thank you for the compliment and for the information! Now that you point it out, I can definitely see a strong influence, especially in his face; he has that large cheek and forehead. I remember when I was little, I went to the Tucson Al-Marah farm, and absolutely loved it- I still have some pictures and the little posters for their stallions!
Ha ha, believe me when I say that Envi has shocked many people with his acrobatics... I have no problem believing that his athleticism is in his genes :lol:On one hand I feel safer when I ride him because I know he'll always catch himself when he does silly things, on the other hand, I'd feel even more safe if he didn't feel such a need to show off by doing said silly things...:lol:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

This is Hawkeye. He was a grey polish arab. I think he was about 26 when we put him down due to cancer


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> This is Hawkeye. He was a grey polish arab. I think he was about 26 when we put him down due to cancer
> 
> View attachment 129696
> 
> ...


What a lovely boy, he looks like my friends gelding! But holy withers, ha ha! :shock:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Haha yeah there towards the last years his withers seemed to get bigger and bigger as his top line faded to nonexistence haha


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is my girl Dahlia, she is a Shire X arabian


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Scout, the Arappaloosa  Pretty much only visible when he's in motion.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, I am absolutely loving this thread! You guys all have such beautiful horses!

I've posted and talked about these horses a bajillion times, but I can never grow tired of talking about them. The sorrel was my very first horse and she was 7/8 Arab and 1/8 Thoroughbred. The brown is my current horse Lilly, the sorrel's foal whose sire was a Paint - I don't know what the math would work out for breed %'s to on that one. Neither one of them have anything super spectacular in their pedigrees, but both are/were really solid mares who still maintain some of that Arab Sass! 

This is Sam, and as you can see, a "crazy" Arab. This was after an 8 hr trail ride on a hot summer day. Needless to say, we were both exhausted. (that's me at age 12, taking a nap!)


















And a little more proper...









Then Lilly


----------



## star16 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow soooooo many pretty Arabs!! This might just be my favorite post on the whole forum...


----------



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok I just totally have to jump in on this!! Looking at all these Arabs makes me itching to get to the barn and play with my girl. Sadly, It isn't 330 yet, so I have to wait (I have a lesson then) 
I've always wanted a big TB, but fell MADLY in love with this girl. The BO has a bunch of arabs that just sit in a field. For some reason my trainer decided to "adopt" this one. She had me help train her. Low and behold, I'm in love. He registered name is HR Najah, but I call her Dreamer. I keep forgetting to ask the BO to give me her papers to see her pedigree. She is pure, but past that I don't really know. And I don't care, either. She is the -sweetest- thing ever. She doesn't have any of the typical Arab steroetypes either. She is super calm and everyone! loves her. She is 13 and we just started jumping training. Is it 330 yet??? I wanna go ride her!!

The rest of you have got some VERY pretty horses. So many of them I just wanted to steal! Arabs have got to be one of the most flashy of breeds, imo. Then again, I've always been into TBs, so I'm fairly new to the Arab world.


----------



## HorsesRForever (May 1, 2011)

Wow. Arabians have to be the most photogenic horse breed out there. You all have such beautiful horses!


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

HorsesRForever said:


> Wow. Arabians have to be the most photogenic horse breed out there. You all have such beautiful horses!


Thanks! You probably weren't talking about Hero though, which is probably partially due to the fact that he is underweight and all photos were taken with my iPhone xD he really is gorgeous in person though, and every so often I get a good photo, I am just not the best photographer.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

My current favorites 
My family has had so many over the years, I could post so many Arabs and Arab crosses
















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheBayArab (Jan 4, 2013)

SunnyDraco said:


> My current favorites
> My family has had so many over the years, I could post so many Arabs and Arab crosses
> 
> 
> ...


That horse is so gorgeous!!! Definitely one of my favorites on this thread.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

This is my mare Vedra (pronounced VAY.dra) 

She's a rescue so I don't really know what she is but I'm assuming Arab cross










(I don't really like this photo of of me but w/e)


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

My beautiful girl. This is Lili, registered name Rose Capri.










She will be 30 years old in April.


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

Here are mine:

Home-bred filly RMK Khausing Rumors 75% Arabian, 25% ASB

















My current stallion, at stud and for sale. 53% Arabian Cremello

























EHT Rumor Has It- dam to filly above. NSH 

















Purebred mare Luv Watch Me Sparkle with PB home-bred filly RMK Nobodys Fool


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

PB Mare Lu-Nor Shais Legacy

















PB mare Endora D 









PB Home-bred filly RMK Nobodys Fool


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

PB Home-bred colt Rumonek Rapture. His sire is the filly aboves grandsire. Pictured here with another home-bred colt (now gelding) that is 25% Arabian and 75% Saddlebred.









My first home-bred 25% Arabian Rumonek Ramian Careless Whisper









Home-bred 1/2 Arabian colt RMK Super Nova

















3/4 Arabian home-bred colt Rumonek Stayin Alive


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

Image =] He used to be so much grayer when I first got him (in the first picture). He's a complete white fuzzy ball now, haha (second picture)


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

If you insist!
This is Brandon, he's my pure polish gelding.
<3


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Here are a few shots of my boy! I wasn't looking for an Arab when I found him, but we found eachother nonetheless.  He's my first horse and we've been together for a little over 2 months now. We have our good days and those days where we both have stubborness wars, but overall I am so happy that I ended up with such a lovely first horse! We do a little bit of everything to help me relive my childhood dream as a 24-year old adult. :lol: Gymkhanas, local shows, competitive trails... I was hoping to get into endurance with him, but he has pretty weak-looking pasterns that have caused me hesitation about that venture. Anyway, here he is!


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

existentialpony said:


> Here are a few shots of my boy! I wasn't looking for an Arab when I found him, but we found eachother nonetheless.  He's my first horse and we've been together for a little over 2 months now. We have our good days and those days where we both have stubborness wars, but overall I am so happy that I ended up with such a lovely first horse! We do a little bit of everything to help me relive my childhood dream as a 24-year old adult. :lol: Gymkhanas, local shows, competitive trails... I was hoping to get into endurance with him, but he has pretty weak-looking pasterns that have caused me hesitation about that venture. Anyway, here he is!




He looks like my fiances aunts horse. Hes a purebred arab stallion
Named Khorse Of Action. Except khorse has a small star.
I have a few pics but my andriod is being dumb. Khorse has khemosabi bloodlines.


----------



## Spitfire080905 (Feb 8, 2013)

Spitfire080905 said:


> Darker picture is of Spitfire in 2009
> Lighter picture is of spitfire in 2012 (date on photo is wrong)
> She is Arap/App Her mom is full Arab and her dad full App


My baby girl died today! She got really sick and we couldn't do anymore to help her. <3 my girl RIP Spitfire


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Couldnt resist. Here's a couple more of Hawkeye


















(P.S. so sorry for your loss spitfire)


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Spitfire080905 said:


> My baby girl died today! She got really sick and we couldn't do anymore to help her. <3 my girl RIP Spitfire


Aw, I'm so sorry. She was beautiful. My condolences.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Spitfire080905 said:


> My baby girl died today! She got really sick and we couldn't do anymore to help her. <3 my girl RIP Spitfire


I'm so sorry this happened, I truly am. I'm sure that she was as sweet as she was lovely, and although it's hard to lose a horse, I hope that you have peace through the grief... It may take a while for the shock and sorrow to go away, I'm still very hurt and shocked over my Sombre who passed last April, but it will get better. She's no longer in pain now.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry for the lost of Spitfire 

Here is a pic where you can see the Arabian ha


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

My Arab x B.B.

























My full Arab Filly Radora
























The both of them


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

Whoa! The trot on the filly is amazing! Love it!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> Dream is absolutely stunning! And this one here, ^^, this is my lady.


Well-- you can be her Canadian mommy.. :wink:

Time's getting closer- but not fast enough.. :::sigh:::

Here's "the Man"-- at his first show - getting an education with wonderful results... not unexpectedly given his disposition-- the geldings and mares made more noise and acted up more than he did. 
Just some candid shots:

Obsidian Dream S:
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/obsidian+dream+s


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Few more:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Some pics of Magic this week-end:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Some of my other Arabians:

My boys' first mag appearance:










Midnight's Echo:


















Echo's Gold N Heir:










Gold N Psynn-Psyation:










BA Chevelle: Dam to Psynny:


















Echo Empress: Dam to Echo:


















Khassie- to be bred to Dream:
WMF Thee Kastanah:


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Casey is a Pintabian.


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

I've been having "technical difficulties", but as soon as I can get some photos uploaded, I'll add to this thread. Although I love all horses, I've found a little something extra special in Arabs. Can't wait to share! And I might add, I've seen some really great and well loved horses in these posts.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Casey is gorgeous! Love those dapples!


Nancy


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Here are some lovely Arabian crosses
























Half Arab mother and 3/4 Arab daughter 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Love the filly Sunny


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Love the filly Sunny


She is  so well put together and a great mind, very friendly and even though she loves to bounce and play, she has never even thought of people as playmates. Very independent from day 1, which drove her mother crazy that her little girl kept running around without her. After a few days of chasing after her rambunctious infant, she gave up and stood in the center of the paddock instead of trying to keep up with the speed demon running in circles :lol:









Jewel was so excited in this picture because she was asked to trot which is so much better than a boring walk. All her PtHA registration papers have been sent in which will make her double registered and able to compete in Arab and Pinto shows


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

^^^^love!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> She is  so well put together and a great mind, very friendly and even though she loves to bounce and play, she has never even thought of people as playmates. Very independent from day 1, which drove her mother crazy that her little girl kept running around without her. After a few days of chasing after her rambunctious infant, she gave up and stood in the center of the paddock instead of trying to keep up with the speed demon running in circles :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a really nice baby.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Updated pics of Khassie:


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Druydess said:


> Updated pics of Khassie:


Looks like someone was trying to get the spotlight attention again in the background :lol:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

SunnyDraco said:


> Looks like someone was trying to get the spotlight attention again in the background :lol:


He was trying SO hard-- but she just kept snotting him off..


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

This was my heart horse, Rocky (registered name LS Iroc). He was purebred Polish Arabian. 
Rocky had personality plus - always trying to get into everything, ripping up his blankets, spooking at rocks etc :lol:
I did everything with this boy. I re-started him english and was getting him ready to show in hunter under flat. We also dabbled in trail riding. I would have liked to have tried endurance. Unfortunately, he contracted colitis out of no where and I had to have him euthanized at the age of 15. I'm convinced I'll never have another horse like him. That horse would do things for me he wouldn't do for anyone else. I still miss him like crazy and its been almost 3 years.
When I do get another horse, I want an arabian.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Woo hoo! A few of my ay-rab from our *second* time going English today! I haven't ridden English in 6-7 years and finally got my paws on a saddle... very surprised those old breeches still fit... :lol: I'm loving how he looks!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thought I'd spam a little bit...


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

I've already posted lol but here's a recent picture of my Vedra 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

This is my Rona, she is Welsh/Arab X.


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

This is Breezy. She is probably 20? in this picture? She is now teaching a little girl how to ride.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

This is my Half Arab Half American Saddlebred-Canadian Beauty's Dreamcatcher AKA "Joey"


----------

